# MacBook Air wit Logic Pro and Kontakt?



## Mr. Ha (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,
I own a MacBook Air with a 1.6ghz processor with an SSD.

I have been considering installing Logic Pro and Kontakt to use on the go. Does anyone have any experience with using MacBook Air for composing? Will it crash or could it handle a limited template?

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 25, 2018)

How much RAM?


----------



## Mr. Ha (Apr 25, 2018)

8GBs, can’t upgrade it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 25, 2018)

I guess all you can do is give it a try.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 25, 2018)

i not fully sure (i compare these with geekbench results) but my current mac mini 2.6ghz dual core is little faster think if you put buffers to 1024.
and use lightly some libraries you can do something. btw i suprised how well eastwest play works. i saddly cannot tell which libs i recommend for you.(but in here Project Sam True Strike 1,Galaxy II pianos works fine when i talk kontakt libraries and EW play form Composer Cloud X and Vienna Symphonic Library 1 extended and Ezdrummer). my next music computer i very likely becouse i need more memory (than 8gigabytes) and faster cpu for modern softsynths i go back to pc side.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 27, 2018)

Is mac mini optimal to run big libraries?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 27, 2018)

I can only offer a bit of experience. I rigged up my wife's MacBook air to do some music on holiday. I put some Spitfire libraries on a thumb drive, plugged into the USB port. I was shocked by how quickly everything loaded and worked as I was expecting the worst. YMMV etc.


----------



## fretti (Apr 27, 2018)

I‘ve done the same with my MacBook Air. It works (astonishingly fast). But it heats up very quickly (even when playing little games it does...). So you should at least put in on an even Surface (desk) and not on your lap as this can be very unpleasant over a longer time (and unhealthy as far as a I know). Other than that on the go with Albion One or BOI or so it should work just fine.


----------

